# Looking for a Media Player Besides iTunes



## unwisedragon (Jul 17, 2013)

I have finally had it with apple and their software. Using iTunes has been such a frustrating and laggy experience that I am finished with it. Done! Never going back!
But now I'm not sure what to use. I tried Banshee, but the version that is out for windows is an incredibly buggy alpha and seems to not support MP3 or AAC files.
Besides Banshee, I am not sure what programs are out there or even what to search to find them.

Could you recommend me some good, reliable software so I can listen to some tunes?

Should probably be more specific: I'm looking for something to replace iTunes as a *music player*. Saying media is probably misleading.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 17, 2013)

Been using Winamp for 10 years now, it's never let me down.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 17, 2013)

Winamp is an excellent media player, lately though I've been using MediaMonkey. It's as close to perfect as you could hope.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 17, 2013)

I use foobar since it's free and I want something lite and not a lot of bloat. http://www.foobar2000.org/


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 17, 2013)

Foobar 2000

/thread


----------



## DMAN14 (Jul 25, 2013)

Foobar2000

Its able to automatically sort my music which is organized... well not organized at all


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 4, 2013)

All my MP3's have been Samsungs, done me for years. Did everything ipods did and more for a tenth oh the price. No need for additional software, just dropped music files into the music folder on the mp3. Samsung T10 and RO are my favorites.


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 5, 2013)

I'll go ahead and throw this one out there, but I don't know how well it will work for a "music player" but how about VLC Media player?


----------



## DerekFoxtail (Aug 9, 2013)

I've been using Media Jukebox for a while now. I liked the artist/album view that took heavy advantage of album that Windows Media Player had, so I looked into something similar. It's...I mean, it's better than windows media player. It doesn't have the same amount of customization that a lot of popular media players have, but it's still far more forgiving than WMP. It at least makes looking through your music a bit more entertaining than looking at a monochrome list, but that's just me.


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 15, 2013)

Have you heard of Spotify? It's a streaming radio. You just download it and you gain access to a ton of music. Like a *huge* variety. Only downside is occasional commercials if you don't want the paid version.

I can highly recommend it.


----------

